# New to assembled desktops - Guidance Required!



## armon300 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in need of a new rig in the *budget of 40k*. I'll be using it mainly for *surfing, movie/music downloads, some gaming once in a while and it has to be future-proofed for at least 2-3 years.* I have it to get it by *March end from Nehru Place*. I'm also going to give a try at *overclocking.. but it'd be my first and it won't be serious OC*.

After a lot of reviewing and reading, have made up a final outline of the config, just need some confirmations that this is "ready-2-buy" now. 

Motherboard = *Biostar TA785G3 HD (4300 INR)*

CPU/Processor = *AMD Athlon II X4 630 (5100 INR)*

Hard Drive = *Western Digital 500GB Caviar Blue (2350 INR)*

Monitor = *BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor (6300 INR)*

Cabinet = *Cooler Master Elite 310 + 2x120MM CM fans (1550 + 300x2 = 2150 INR)*

Power Supply = *Corsair VX450 (3800 INR)*

Keyboard = *Logitech/Microsoft (700 INR)*

Optical Drive = *Sony Optiarc*   --=OR=--   *LG 22X SATA DVD-RW (1100 INR)*

OS = *Windows 7 64Bit (100 INR)*

Memory/RAM = *Kingston 4GB(2*2) 1333MHz DDR3 (4400 INR)*

Graphic Card/GPU = *ATI Radeon Sapphire HD5770 1GB (9800 INR)*   --=OR=-- (if squeezed by budget)  *ATI Radeon Sapphire HD5750 1GB (8200 INR)*

UPS = *APC 650VA (Won't add this to my budget)*

Any final suggestions/hints/tips/bashing/critiques about it, please post now, or forever hold your peace.


----------



## official (Mar 13, 2010)

get amd Quad x4 925 or x4 935 , ASUS AMD785G M4A78STD-V-EVO, Corsair 2 gb ddr3, LG or Sony DVDrw, corsair vx550,  DELL 21.5" - S2209W, ATI HD 5770 1 gb, WD 320 gb HDD, KB/mm Logitech mutimedia combo, NZXT Gamma case - this config will be around 43K+, this is the best according to me..more over if you dont play games you can choose any gfx card after u hav purchased this rig, get this psu it is very good. Choose any monitor with good resolution and viewing angle...u can see among AOC or Samsung both are good and cheap...i wrote dell coz i hav one and it is fantastic.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2010)

okay if 40k is your budget for making a pc including a screen then forget about buying a windows 7 original edition ...

here is what i suggest buy it from smc international in NP / computer empire
also i suggest go for a amd quad core processor a quad core processor make a hell of a difference in encoding etc... that is multithreaded apps 

config option 1 :

1. processor : AMD phenom II x4 630                                                   ( 5k )
2. mobo : Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H [DDR2 board ] /
MSI 785G E-51 [DDR3 board ]                                                              ( 4.5k ) 
3.ram : Kingston 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz KHX6400D2K2  /                             
Patriot Signature ram 1GBx2 DDR3 1333mhz                                             ( 4.5k )
4.gpu : HD 5670 sapphire 512mb GDDR5                                                  ( 5k ) 
5.monitor : DELL ultrasharp / Samsung syncmaster 22"                     ( 12.5 ~ 14.5k ) 
6.PSU : cooler master extreme power 500w psu                                  ( 2.5k ~ 3.5k )
7.case : Cooler Master Elite 360 / 310  without psu                                 ( 2.5k )
8.optical drive : sony optiarc                                                               ( 1.5k )    
9.hard disk seagate barrcuda 7200.12 250gb                                          ( 2k )
10.keyboard and mouse : logitech combo                                               ( 1k )
11.cooling : for cpu and overclocking cooler master Tx2 cooler                   ( 1.5k )
12.case mods : sun beam cathode light kit                                              ( 0.35k ) 

total : 42.5k - discount = 40k  + extra for os ..... pretty decent config.

1.quad core cpu decent power
2.4gb ddr2 / ddr3 ram quite a lot
3.mobo : msi and gigabyte mobo's both ocable.
4. HD 5670 just 1 grade lower than the 47k pc 
5. awesome screen especially samsung syncmaster series
6. good psu stable voltage
7. looks nice alternatively you could save on cpu cooler and lighting and go for nzxt m59
8. 20x dvd drive / go for lite on 
9. 250gb hard disk more than enough for daily computing need
10. alternatively you can go for the microsoft keyboard combo
11. necessary because amd cpus are prone to overheating and get damaged
12. makes our cabby look sexy. 


on the other hand i would seriously suggest get a good 19" LCD monitor and spend the rest 5k in better ram and case....

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

config 2 : intel based 

1.processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E7500                                                               ( 5.5k )
2.mobo : MSI P43T-C51 [ DDR3 board ] /P43T-C51 [ DDR2 board ]                         ( 4k  )
rest same components.....there will not be any price difference 

the only difference will be that a dual core processor will give higher frame rates in games whereas for multi tasking the quad core is a better choice. also if you go for ddr2 ram then get a 64-bit OS and even if you dont still get a 64 bit - OS 

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

hopefully you go for AMD!!!


----------



## Cilus (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, u right, at abudget of 40k, AMD will be the best solution for you. I am suggestingyou a config which will be very good for now and for future upgrade

*Processor: Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.8k
Mobo: **Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
Ram:  2 X 2 GB Kngstone/Transcend  1333 MHz DDR3 @ 3.1k
HDD: Seagate 1 TB (32 MB Cache) @ 3.9k
Display: BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k
Cabinet: Zebronics Bijli @ 1.2k (without SMPS)
PSU: Gigabyte 550W @ 3.7k
Keyboard/Mouse: t your Choice @ .7k
Graphic Card:  XFX HD 5770 1 GB GDDR5 with 3 Yrs Warranty @ 9.6k*

Total is around 38k. Now the street price is a bit lower. This machine is very good for any kind of office job, Surfing net, Editing as well as for gaming.


----------



## armon300 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok some doubts..

CPU/Processor = But Athlon II X4 doesn't have L3 Cache.. whereas Phenom II X4 does. Does that make a big difference? As in is it worth the extra bucks?

GPU= Sapphire HD5770 1GB / Sapphire HD5750 1GB / Sapphire 5670 512MB
And how is XFX brand different from Sapphire?
I want to stay under 10k range for GPU.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2010)

armon300 said:


> Ok some doubts..
> 
> CPU/Processor = But Athlon II X4 doesn't have L3 Cache.. whereas Phenom II X4 does. Does that make a big difference? As in is it worth the extra bucks?
> 
> ...



if you don't do heavy encoding work & all, X4 630 is best suited for you. & as for mobo, go for Cilus suggestion. no use wasting 5k-7k on mobo when you getting a descent graphics card. for a bit more future proofing, get Biostar TA785G3 HD. 140W support & 4 DIMM Slots. & the stock fan is good enough.

as for graphics card, my suggestion get HD5670 512Mb from Sapphire or HD5750 1GB. go for HD5770 only if u are a gamer. if u game just casually, stick to HD5670 512Mb. invest the rest of the money in getting better Monitor, as NoasArcAngel suggested. preferably 22".

for cabby, if u prefer style + cooling, get NZXT Gamma. or CM Elite 310. fit it extra fans.

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------

as for branding goes, get Sapphire. their graphics card a tad cheaper than other brands. & the HD5670 got a deal slot Arctic Cooler. wil keep your card cool.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2010)

dude cilus from where did you get those prices??? man i am amazed 4gb ddr3 for 3k ? 

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

okay what difference does the L3 cache make ?? actually it just increases the multicore threading performance of a cpu ex... i have a core 2 duo with no L3 cache and a amd phenom II x4 with L3 cache ... the time required to encode and do other processes becomes less time consuming

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

as far as XFX is concerned , they usually make solid overclocked factory cards and are commonly called GPU ovens... especially for the nvidia cards.... they reach temps of 110c

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

also as far as the mobo is concerned go for MSI as it has all solid capacitors... these not only ensure a good overclocking performance but also low operating temperatures and high component life... and why i suggested the MSI board is because it has many other features like overclocking and overvolting from the BIOS and is natively supported ...

as far as other motherboard manufacturers are concerned... i would suggest stick to a well reputed brand for good products and after sales service...

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

dude armon300 go to nehru place once make a list of the components you require and check the prices, also dont listen to what anyone says there people have a habit of making everyone who goes there to buy a product " chutiya " so beware.... and ask for bill and warranty


----------



## armon300 (Mar 14, 2010)

@official
Thanks for your suggestions.. but I can't find the Mobo you suggested on NewEgg.. could you give me a link?

@Sam.Shab
Thanks a lot for your help, really cleared up big doubts. Could you tell me what's the difference between the Mobo you sugggested and Cilus' mobo? I'm kind of leaning towards the Biostar TA785G3 HD.
I can't find Cilus' mobo..
Oh and do you think HD5670 512 MB is good enough to last me some years? Or should I invest in the HD5750 1GB now itself?

@NoasArcAngel
Thanks, I really like your suggestions.
So.. L3 Cache won't make a big deal to me then..
I'm taking Sapphire for GPU.
And the AMD Phenom II X4 630 you suggested.. I can't seem to find any info on it.. I found Athlon but no Phenom..
The MSI board you're suggesting.. is it good for OCing too? I read in Tom's HD that MSI boards weren't meant much for OCing...
Yeah I'm aware of the people in NP.. and for sure I'm getting the bill and warranty.. I'm going there only after I have a list of stuff that I need.. and a good estimate of the price.

I think I'm going to drop the possibility of video tape conversions.. instead I want to focus on the fact that I'm gonna stick to this rig for atleast a couple of years (with SOMEWHAT-REQUIRED upgrading only).

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------

I'm really close.. Just a few more loose ends and then I'm off to NP.. Really love this forum. One of the best I've joined in years.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2010)

okay well, since you wont to lot of multi tasking and running apps for rendering like maya and 3ds max L3 cache wont make any difference... any primarily a major proportion of apps are single / dual threaded so better stick with a dual core processor...

saphhire for gpu is excellent choice... go with that they make good gpu's also go with 512MB gddr5 , since 1GB amount of ram is useless again unless you are gonna use your pc for rendering etc.... 

here is the info for the new quad core amd 620 and 630 : *www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3638

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------

as far as ocing is concerned i use a msi mobo top of the range 785G chipset and i have had no problems with it ..... it's up to you i suggest you could also go for gigabyte and asus mobo's since they also offer good features... the main thing which will decide the overclocking is you ram... so make sure you get proper ram and not value ram which is pretty cheap but cant be oced...

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

i pushed my cpu to 4.5GHz on the cooler master Hyper N 520 cooler and the same MSI chipset

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------

also i have not been able to visit np for a long time so i cant give a better idea on the mobo's available there ..like ASUS and Gigabyte...but there is a nationwide ASUS dealer in np so that shouldn't be a problem ....

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------

if you dont wanna go with the MSI board no probs... make sure you get a good board with solid capacitors and nice overclocking features.

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

i think this should be your final config : including future proofing options.... 

1.processor : AMD athlon II x4 630                 ( 5.5k )
2.mobo : MSI - 785G E-51                             ( 4.5k ) 
3.ram : G-Skill F3-10666CL9D-4GBNQ 4GB         ( 6k )   [i suggest save up some more and get this ram kit you will be future proof for a long time or get 2GB DDR3 patriot signature for 4.5k ] 
4.gpu : sapphire HD 5670                              ( 5k )
5.monitor : get a DELL ultrasharp / samsung syncmaster 22"  (12.5k~14.5k) [ i suggest save up on this get a good 19" monitor and invest in cooling for better oc ] 
6.psu : cooler master extreme power 500w       ( 3k )
7.case : go with a cooler master elite series cabby for looks and cooling / zebronics bijli for extreme hardcore sex bombshell ......up to you ... smc international has all cooler master cases so you can choose. choose a mid tower
8.optical drive : lite-on / sony optiarc. keep using regularly or they get spoilt . ( 1.5k ) 
9.hdd : get a 500gb hard disk                         ( 2.5k )
10.cooling : a cpu cooler is a must for amd pc's so get a cooler master tx2 for ( 1.5k )


total : 42.5k if you go for 4GB G-SKill kit and samsung syncmaster monitor for 12.5k / same if you get a better screen and 2GB Patriot Signature ram

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

since i compiled these prices online expect to pay anything by 2-4k less on the total compild here


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2010)

armon300 said:


> @Sam.Shab
> Thanks a lot for your help, really cleared up big doubts. Could you tell me what's the difference between the Mobo you sugggested and Cilus' mobo? I'm kind of leaning towards the Biostar TA785G3 HD.
> I can't find Cilus' mobo..



if u into OC, ignore my suggestion. Biostar TA785G3 HD or Biostar TA785G3 is not for serious OC. if u get X4 630, with the above listed mobo u can't pass 3.2Ghz. they lack many go0d OC features. but if u interested in light OC using the stock AMD cooler, to about 3.0-3.2Ghz range, Biostar TA785G3 HD good choice @ just 4.3k. till date i not seen X4 630 pass 3.5Ghz barrier anywhere. so think a bit if u really want to OC lot. this wil also need a OEM HSF like CM Hyper TX3 @ 1.2k minimum + a good board.



> Oh and do you think HD5670 512 MB is good enough to last me some years? Or should I invest in the HD5750 1GB now itself?



from the reviews i went through, HD 5670 1gb is loss. the 512Mb is enough. HD5670 GPU not got enough firepower to use 1Gb. well 1Gb version gives some 3-5FPS more in games. so, i wil just say its wastage of money.



> @NoasArcAngel
> Thanks, I really like your suggestions.
> So.. L3 Cache won't make a big deal to me then..
> I'm taking Sapphire for GPU.
> ...



anything based on AMD790GX or 790FX or even 790X is fantastic choice for OC. but they cost more. & theres nothing like MSI not good for OC. they make equally good board as others. pay 7k-8k & you wil get good boards.



NoasArcAngel said:


> i think this should be your final config : including future proofing options....
> 
> 1.processor : AMD athlon II x4 630                 ( 5.5k )
> 2.mobo : MSI - 785G E-51                             ( 4.5k )
> ...



your prices are kind of less than actual market price. here the config i think is good:

Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 630: 5.0k
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD: 4.5k
Ram: Transcend 2 X 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz C9: 5.5k
Hard Disk: Western Digital 500Gb Caviar Blue: 2.4k
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5670 512Mb: 5.5k
Optical Drives: LG 22X SATA DVD-RW: 1.1k
PSU: FSP Saga II 400W: 2.1k (super silent)
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma: 2.0k //check pics once//
Monitor: Benq G2220HD 22” FULL HD: Rs. 8.5k
Keyboard Mouse: Logitech Internet Pro Desktop: Rs. 0.6k

Total: 37.2k
all are inc of tax so total should not increase by more than 1k. so rest you may spend on getting UPS.

NOTE: using the above mentioned mobo you can OC proccy to 3.2Ghz at stock voltage. temperature won't get high so default cooler running should do its job.

the ram i gave is value ram as opposite to NoasArcAngel suggestion. so to OC you need to down the speed of ram to 800Mhz & OC. so after OC the ram wil attain speed of near 1333Mhz. if you wish to OC more, go with NoasArcAngel suggested config. but i not sure how much more you can go. but skip the PSU & get FSP/Corsair/Seasonic.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2010)

armon300 said:


> Ok some doubts..
> 
> CPU/Processor = But Athlon II X4 doesn't have L3 Cache.. whereas Phenom II X4 does. Does that make a big difference? As in is it worth the extra bucks?
> 
> ...



I think u wont required l3 cache coz u r  not going to play games that seriously and u wont be dealing with encoding stuff
athlon II x4 640/630 is a good choice

And same goes for graphic card
go for hd 5770 if u going to play games bla bla bla .........
 buy any1 of these 
hd 5750/9800 gt/hd 4850

for ati card i suggest u to opt for powercolour/sapphire


----------



## armon300 (Mar 15, 2010)

@piyush
Thanks man! I'm getting 630 and Sapphire HD5670 512MB card. Thanks a lot for your help!

@Sam.Shab
See, I've never OC'd before, it'll be my first and going to do it following a tut on the web. So.. I doubt it'd be a serious OC.. Thanks for pointing that out.
I guess that makes Biostar TA785G3 HD good enough for me. 
Thanks for the info on the GPU, you're right.. I just read some reviews too and have decided to go with HD5670 512MB.


@NoasArcAngel
Thanks! I'm fixing HD5670 512MB then.
I don't have anything against MSI.. I just want to get the proper board.. Lol.. don't know much about motherboards.. even after reading guides and stuff.. but as I told Sam, I won't be serious OCing it.. so Biostar TA785G3 HD will do the job for me. 
4.5 GHz by OC.. Dayum dude.. That's awesome.. 
Oh and I read in the forum that Asus quality was declining.. so no to Asus.





Now, only 4 things to clear up,

*RAM:*
If I'm not going to serious OC, then which one to get?
I see Kingston, Corsair and Gskill being suggested a lot.. and also read somewhere that Transcend had RMA issues.. so which one should I prefer?

*PSU:* I'm seeing loads of suggestions and I read some other threads and reviews... so I'm kinda getting confused. From my reading, Corsair VX450/ Corsair VX550 seem popular and match my needs.. so shouldn't I get a Corsair?

*Monitor:*
Dell monitors are coming up everywhere, and I personally like Dell products, never tried BenQ (sorry Sam.Shab). I rather put preference on the monitor being GOOD QUALITY rather than big size.. so even if it's a 19" but really good, I'm all for it.

*Extra (Cooling..Etc.):*
Noah, you said AMDs heat up a lot..
So what extra fans/etc. do I require for my PC? Keep in mind that I will OC it, but NOT A LOT.
And oh yes (thanks Sam.Shab) I do need a UPS as well.
Anything else?.. because I'm going to buy only what I decide over here.. but I will post my final choices once I've fixed everything.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2010)

@ sam i was quoting the online prices... prices in nehru place tad to be about 500rupees cheaper per component....

also congrats looks like you finalized your mobo and processor..also i think the bio star mobo is a good choice.... solid state capacitors...

now if you are not gonna do serious overclocking , make sure that your ram has heatsinks.... like G-Skill / OCZ / Corsair etc... the ram is not that cheap but it ought to do the job for mild oc + stable performance go for Patriot signature you can overvolt these sticks without any probs....

go for corsair although the rating is the same they deliver higher efficiency... so it would actually be the same amount of money... you spend on any PSU.....also i suggest drop the 400w PSU and stick with corsair VX450

as far as a monitor is concerned get this month's digit mag and read the reviews....because i suggest get a good reputed brand like samsung / viewsonic etc.... for good after sales support.... i am using syncmaster 920nw bought 2 years ago and it still works flawlessy... no dead pixels 

one peice of advice  : *Never run a AMD processor on a stock cooler * this is because if the fan stops working / something goes wrong your processor and probably your mobo will be fried together.... so i suggest get a cooler master tx2 / tx3 cooler that ought to do the job 

apart from that if you get a cooler master case it has a bundled fan so add 1 / 2 more 120mm / 60 mm in back and front ... these should cost about 100-300 per piece get cooler master one's they are heavy duty can be connected directly to the PSU


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> as for branding goes, get Sapphire. their graphics card a tad cheaper than other brands.



is it...the powercolor 5770 costs 9.5k..how much is the cost of sapphire version...but in one of the Gcards reviews..powercolor beat sapphire


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2010)

dude in general .... the sapphire cards are cheaper and better and especially powercolor sucks


----------



## armon300 (Mar 15, 2010)

@NoasArchAngel
Thanks for the quick reply!
Alright well then.. for RAM I'll get a Corsair/Gskill DDR3 4GB(2*2) 1333Mhz.. Will choose after comparing and get the one with lower CAS Latency/Voltage/Price.

PSU will be a Corsair VX450, and if I can afford it, will try for a VX550.

I'll get the extra 1-2 fans as well.. but not sure if the cabby will be NZXT Gamma or CM elite series.. but Cooler Master TX2 will get.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2010)

For cabby, go with NZXT Gamma. Way better than CM Elite Series.
Read my review here.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2010)

forget about getting nzxt in nehru place... best option is stick to cooler master elite 310 with sidepanel / elite 360 also since ram is DDR3 latency wont make any differences...

for your config a vx 450 should be enough but if you can save better go for the vx 550

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------

also you wont be able to get 4GB in that budget... unless you opt for value ram which is shite so i suggest go in for 1GBx2 modules from G-Skill etc... or if you can go for the 4GB nothing like it


----------



## asingh (Mar 15, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> dude in general .... the sapphire cards are cheaper and better and especially powercolor sucks



You post well, but that does not mean, you can make generic statements. Last I checked Powercolor boards were priced just as competitive (if not cheaper), and quality is quite good. Most sites review their accelerators as 'good'. I have 2 Powercolor HD4890s, and they are fairing quite well.



armon300 said:


> @NoasArchAngel
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> Alright well then.. for RAM I'll get a Corsair/Gskill DDR3 4GB(2*2) 1333Mhz.. Will choose after comparing and get the one with lower CAS Latency/Voltage/Price.
> 
> ...



Do remember, lower latencies = higher price. They are not directly proportional. If you can manage get a Corsair 550W PSU, even if that means sacrificing a tad on RAM. 




NoasArcAngel said:


> forget about getting nzxt in nehru place... best option is stick to cooler master elite 310 with sidepanel / elite 360 also since ram is DDR3 latency wont make any differences...
> 
> for your config a vx 450 should be enough but if you can save better go for the vx 550



Doubt you will get NZXT at NP. Why not the CM690 2, or the vanilla CM690. Those are good cabinets. Gurmeet at SMC International (Meghdoot Building), would be able to procure one for you -- if they do not have it in stock.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> For cabby, go with NZXT Gamma. Way better than CM Elite Series.
> Read my review here.



+1. go with NZXT Gamma if you can find it.



armon300 said:


> @NoasArchAngel
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> Alright well then.. for RAM I'll get a Corsair/Gskill DDR3 4GB(2*2) 1333Mhz.. Will choose after comparing and get the one with lower CAS Latency/Voltage/Price.
> 
> I'll get the extra 1-2 fans as well.. but not sure if the cabby will be NZXT Gamma or CM elite series.. but Cooler Master TX2 will get.



i think VX450W should suffix. also i not see any reason to get a aftermarket cooler. better add that money to PSU & get VX550W all together. & the fans on the cooler doesn't go bad so easily. AMD wil be in streets if one of the most critical part of CPU fails like this.



NoasArcAngel said:


> dude in general .... the sapphire cards are cheaper and better and especially powercolor sucks



power color have evolved lot from what it was few generations back. well Sapphire & PowerColor are two of AMD partners, still i prefer Sapphire over Power Color. Sapphire never misses include any connector in their graphics cards & the Arctic Cooler is a pure Bonus. 



KaranTh85 said:


> is it...the powercolor 5770 costs 9.5k..how much is the cost of sapphire version...but in one of the Gcards reviews..powercolor beat sapphire



well it may beat Sapphire in few tests. but sapphire got solid design. i mean the cooler. however in some cards sapphire asking more than others. not know what marketing policy they follow.



NoasArcAngel said:


> @ sam i was quoting the online prices... prices in nehru place tad to be about 500rupees cheaper per component....



oh, sorry mate. but the prices looked so damn low i seriously doubted.



> also congrats looks like you finalized your mobo and processor..also i think the bio star mobo is a good choice.... solid state capacitors...



Biostar TA785G3 as well as TA785G3 HD got solid caps only near  proccy. rest are old electrolyte caps. but at a price of 4.3k. & so much feature, over it asking for solid caps, its serious foolishness. give bio some air to breath. also the design of the board is good as well. not cramped as in most mATX. 128Mb DDR3 sidepport, though useless in OP's case as he getting a discrete card. still something to cheer about.



> now if you are not gonna do serious overclocking , make sure that your ram has heatsinks.... like G-Skill / OCZ / Corsair etc... the ram is not that cheap but it ought to do the job for mild oc + stable performance go for Patriot signature you can overvolt these sticks without any probs....



+1. good point. or get 1600Mhz ram. they wil work at 1333Mhz & once OC'd they wil reach 1600Mhz.



> go for corsair although the rating is the same they deliver higher efficiency... so it would actually be the same amount of money... you spend on any PSU.....also i suggest drop the 400w PSU and stick with corsair VX450



as far as i heard VX450W is a 500W unit & so can give power upto 450W easily. i not think OP require so much power even if he gets HD5850.



> as far as a monitor is concerned get this month's digit mag and read the reviews....because i suggest get a good reputed brand like samsung / viewsonic etc.... for good after sales support.... i am using syncmaster 920nw bought 2 years ago and it still works flawlessy... no dead pixels



yah, agree. get something with good after sale service. cause none like dead pixels or even bright pixels appearing in monitor.



> one peice of advice  : *Never run a AMD processor on a stock cooler * this is because if the fan stops working / something goes wrong your processor and probably your mobo will be fried together.... so i suggest get a cooler master tx2 / tx3 cooler that ought to do the job
> 
> apart from that if you get a cooler master case it has a bundled fan so add 1 / 2 more 120mm / 60 mm in back and front ... these should cost about 100-300 per piece get cooler master one's they are heavy duty can be connected directly to the PSU



totally not the case. it may have been with the old Athlon XP or Athlon 64X2's. but with the Phenom, Phenom II, Athlon II's i not heard a single case of fan malfunction. who told you fan stops spinning?

for cabby, CM Elite 310 + 2X120mm from Cooler master or Xigmatek are good choice. also Sunbeam  making somewhat low cost fans now. Rs.300-350 pps. also LED.



armon300 said:


> @Sam.Shab
> See, I've never OC'd before, it'll be my first and going to do it following a tut on the web. So.. I doubt it'd be a serious OC.. Thanks for pointing that out.
> I guess that makes Biostar TA785G3 HD good enough for me.
> Thanks for the info on the GPU, you're right.. I just read some reviews too and have decided to go with HD5670 512MB.
> ...



if u OC for 1st time, OC at default voltage. its safe. play with voltages, i mean upp the voltage too much & you may get a dead proccy. so stick to default voltage & you on relatively safe grounds. at most your pc won't boot. clear CMOS & you good to go again. simple.

for UPS, you need a good one. something like APC 650VA if you getting VX450W & above if u decide go VX550W way.


----------



## armon300 (Mar 15, 2010)

@Cool G5
Yeah I've read that review.. came up with some of the google results..

@NoasArcAngel
That's exactly what I've decided for PSU.
Oh damn.. I didn't know about the lack of availability of Gamma in NP.. that's gonna throw a speed-breaker at me..
Are you sure about Latency not making a difference though? I'd rule it out then..

@asigh
Ahh.. saw lot of your posts.. was wondering when you would enter here... xDDD
Yeah.. that's kind of obvious.. Lower latencies = Better than higher lats... hence the higher prices. But I'll keep in mind to check 550W before the 450W..
Thanks for the reference, I've already noted to check SMC Int. for CM cabbies if I don't get the NZXT Gamma.. your model suggestions really help narrowing down the choices for me. 

@Sam.Shab
Yep, 1st preference for cabby is the Gamma. 
I was thinking about that.. and it really struck me that such a critical issue was not being addressed by AMD.. Hmm.. will have to re-judge on the cooler.
Thanks for the OC tips.. I'll make sure to read ample amount of OC info...

Will post my final choices for a final check in a minute.

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------
This is what I see as my new config:

*OS* = Windows 7 64Bit
*CPU/Processor* = AMD Athlon II X4 630
*Graphic Card/GPU* = ATI Sapphire GDDR5 HD5670 512MB
*Hard Drive* = Western Digital 500GB Caviar Blue
*Keyboard* = Logitech/Microsoft Wireless
*Optical Drive* = 22X SATA DVD-RW Sony Optiarc / LG / Lite-On
*Motherboard* = Biostar TA785G3 HD
*Power Supply* = Corsair VX550/ Corsair VX450
*Case/Cabinet* = NZXT Gamma / Cooler Master Elite (310/ 360/ Vanilla M690/CM690 2) at SMC Int. + 2x120MM CM fans
*Memory/RAM* = Corsair/Gskill DDR3 (2X2)4GB 1333MHz (To keep in mind low CAL Latency, Voltage, Price)
*Monitor (Still not sure about this)* = Benq G2220HD 22” FULL HD / DELL 21.5" S2209W

Apart from Monitor, I'm pretty sure about the parts I've decided.. So.. what do you think?


----------



## asingh (Mar 15, 2010)

^^
Saw you finalized list now.

1. That card is useless. Will hardly render. Forget it doing Dx11 tessellation. Unbalanced rig.
2. Go for 1TB HDD. Better value for money. 500GB fills out fast.

What prices is SMS quoting for all this.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2010)

okay dude here you go as far as DDR3 ram is concerned the latency for any DDR3 ram is higher than the cheapest shite DDR2 ram you can find.... also lower latencies usually results in quicker memory maps etc... so unless you are willing to spend 10-20k on your ram and want extreme performance i wouldn't be worried much about the latency of the ram... if it is DDR3.... so you get the point ? 

also asigh what i meant was that powercolor cards are good lol but if you compare in general... sapphire beats powercolor by about a 10-20% margin because it has single layer PCB solid state capacitors...etc... 

finding gamma or any NZXT cabinet in NP will be impossible unless you are willing to go all the way to chandigarh and get one... or ship by paying 2k ? 

as far as the ram is concerned be sure you DON'T get the value ram opt for performance ram with heatsinks one major mistake people make 

also dude a after market performance cooler is a must especially in hot temps of Delhi ... so i am sure a tx2  / tx3 will be required

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

rofl dude why the hell is that card useless? ..sad

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

500GB storage is enough and he can upgrade in future also ... or add another drive for performance... although the price/GB ratio will be lower for the 1TB hdd

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

well for his purpose the rig is very well balanced + future proof with ddr3 support and a good psu so he can later upgrade to a crossfire setup and a octacore cpu... in future

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

also @ sam the fan's dont stop to function what i mean to say is that AMD processors generate a lot of heat and even a slight OC sends the temp running like crazy so to increase the life of the processor and better cooling i suggested a after market cooler

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

actually you are quoting lower prices than me


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2010)

armon300 said:


> This is what I see as my new config:
> 
> *OS* = Windows 7 64Bit
> *CPU/Processor* = AMD Athlon II X4 630
> ...



sorry for being late 
but a few changes are required:
go for hd 5750(i fear if 5670 is appropriate or not)not much difference in price
i'll suggest u to go for asus 785g v-evo mobo
gr8 performance
look
there is a separate column at _*tomshardware.com*_ named as
*Build your own*

 check it urself
might help


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2010)

dude what do you mean by price difference ? if he changes his card he is gonna pay double the price... are you nuts? also asus mobo quality sucks specially the low end one's unless you are going for one of their formulas   i think this is the best mobo


----------



## asingh (Mar 15, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> also asigh what i meant was that powercolor cards are good lol but if you compare in general... sapphire beats powercolor by about a 10-20% margin because it has single layer PCB solid state capacitors...etc...


What you mean compare in general. Can you show me some benchmarks of exact Sapphire vs. Powercolor  accelerators (models are same) where the Sapphire ones are ahead. The only place where Sapphire beats Powercolor --- is that they give 3 years warranty vs. 2 years of Powercolor.



NoasArcAngel said:


> rofl dude why the hell is that card useless? ..sad


It is cause, if you read reviews on that accelerator, it is punching it below 60 FPS. On that, the user will have poor gaming experience. And when the Dx11 features are turned up (Dx11), this card will crap in its pants.



NoasArcAngel said:


> 500GB storage is enough and he can upgrade in future also ... or add another drive for performance... although the price/GB ratio will be lower for the 1TB hdd


How you know 500GB is enough. Better to get more than enough in the first go. It will work out cheaper, plus less connectors and more empty slot, less hardware with one platter vs. two.
 



NoasArcAngel said:


> well for his purpose the rig is very well balanced + future proof with ddr3 support and a good psu so he can later upgrade to a crossfire setup and a octacore cpu... in future


I feel it is not well balanced. Rest is upto the buyer decide. His GPU will not cut the ice. But if he has  monetary constraints, he is good to go.


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

@asigh
NoasArcAngel is right.. I don't need 1TB and plus.. in the "Not-to buy hardware list" it says 1TB HDDs crash rate is high. But the main factor is, I don't need more than 500GB (I'm using 80GB HDD right now, have only reached the limit..maybe once? Otherwise I'm always below the 40GB used mark.)
Hmmm.. will 5670 really be THAT bad? What do you suggest? Obviously don't push me upto double that price but within that range..


@piyush
No dude, don't be sorry.. You're not late. 
I compared HD5670 and HD5750... price is around 3k more for the latter and it's also 1GB memory. HD5750 also has more Stream Processing Units (300 more), and little higher Memory Clock (0.6 GBps more).

@NoasArcAngel
Yeah 500GB is more than enough for me.  Thanks.
And about the cooling part.. even after adding 2 fans I'll need that cooling kit? I don't want to risk anything here, but if it really is worth it, then sure. Do consider that I have an A/C in the room where this rig will be kept, so obviously in the peaks of summer, it'll be on.
And about the RAM, I'll get a good brand with 4GB DDR3 1333 MHz ram.. Gskill/Corsair are main choices, but if they don't fit in my budget, I hope Kingston does.

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

My budget is 40000 INR, give or take. And I still have to add a UPS to this rig. It's a tight budget, but can't do much about it.
Am in the process of reading about the HD5670.. It turns out, HD5750 or HD4850 might be a good choice as well.

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------

You're right asigh! Everyone suggests to get either get ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB OR Radeon HD 5750 512MB for that budget range INSTEAD of HD5670.. even in it's OWN review.

---------- Post added at 04:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------

Ok, I read a bit more and decided that THIS will be the final rig.

CPU/Processor = *AMD Athlon II X4 630*

Motherboard = *Biostar TA785G3 HD*

Memory/RAM = *4GB(2*2) 1333MHz Kingston DDR3 RAM*

Hard Drive = *Western Digital 500GB Caviar Blue*

Graphic Card/GPU = *ATI Radeon Sapphire HD5750 512MB DDR5*

Monitor = *BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor*

Cabinet = *Cooler Master Elite 310 at SMC + 2x120MM CM fans*

Power Supply = *Corsair VX450*

Keyboard = *Logitech/Microsoft*

Optical Drive = *Sony Optiarc / LG 22X SATA DVD-RW*

Now, I found that the prices for these in the "Latest Prices!!!" thread total upto 37k. So, I've got a few extra to spend. Now, what do I spend it on.
Will be OCing, but not a LOT. So, with that in mind, any suggestions to where I should put the extra bucks?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> @asigh
> NoasArcAngel is right.. I don't need 1TB and plus.. in the "Not-to buy hardware list" it says 1TB HDDs crash rate is high. But the main factor is, I don't need more than 500GB (I'm using 80GB HDD right now, have only reached the limit..maybe once? Otherwise I'm always below the 40GB used mark.)
> Hmmm.. will 5670 really be THAT bad? What do you suggest? Obviously don't push me upto double that price but within that range..
> 
> ...


looks decent to me
well how much can u spend more?

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




NoasArcAngel said:


> dude what do you mean by price difference ? if he changes his card he is gonna pay double the price... are you nuts? also asus mobo quality sucks specially the low end one's unless you are going for one of their formulas   i think this is the best mobo


listen dude he hasnt bought a gfx card yet
so we all can guide him to make right changes

plus
i think u r a damn fan of bio*
check this out
Seven AMD 785G-Based Motherboards Rounded Up


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

rofl dude i aint no fanboy... i actually like MSI a lot... just that he suggested a biostar mobo so as well as go with it.... also ASUS boards are nice... but a little pricey and VFM is our main concern here...

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------

see if you are adding 2 fans ... they will ventilate the cabinet well, also the ram gfx card will generate heat so you need about 2 fans minimum to keep your cabby temps cool and the area near the processor will really heat up a lot... so i suggest go in for a after market cooler for solid cooling ...

also rofl mistake on my part... i was thinking about the HD 5770 when i wrote that pricing thing down.. @ all guys sorry obviously if you pay 3k more and get a HD 5750 go for it

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------

also armon dont go for ram.... see a increase ram buffer will be useless. i suggest stick to the 512MB HD 5750 and save the money... going for 1GB is useless as there is not a frame big enough to fill that... also performance difference wont be a lot as they are running the same core and memory clocks...

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

make sure for the ram get one *WITH HEATSINKS*

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------

with 1GB of ram in HD 5750 you will max get 1-2 frames per second is it worth the cost?

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------

you can save ont that and get better ram like G-skill [ ripjaw ]  / hyperX [ kingston ] or xms3 [ corsair ] or ocz

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------

hmm the ASUS evo mobo suggested by piyush seems a good buy with all solid capacitors and double gold layering between in the pcb...

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------

the MSI mobo i suggest is E-53 785G chipset for about 5.5k whereas the ASUS mobo is for around 7k... its up to you...i would suggest stick with a mobo for about 2-5k and spend rest money on better RAM...


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

@piyush
I'm not sure how the prices from the stickied thread compare to Nehru Place prices.. but their the latest prices so their shouldn't be much difference.
Going with that, it comes out to be 37000 INR, which leaves room for 3k more.

Damn ****, I was looking for that! Will have to go back to 5th grade and find out how to navigate a site... 
Actually that was made in Oct. 2009, and I was looking for the March version.. xD

@NoasArcAngel
I know.. I just couldn't find the 512MB version online anywhere.. So I thought there was no such thing. 
But, I'll list HD5750 512MB so if I find it, I'll get that instead.
Better RAM.. could you point me to a list of such rams?
And yeah.. I was looking at that Mobo too.. Hmm.. I'll work up the mobo once again.

PS: Have changed my config to the 512MB version of HD5750.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

nice the config is good although if you find the HD 5750 512MB and the price difference with the 1GB one is not a lot i suggest stick with the 1GB one

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

if you have 3k left... you can check these ram's 

1. G-Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL [ *lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=9037 ]
price in np would be around 6.5k

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

alternatively you could go for this : Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 [ *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=9056 ] this will also cost about 7.5k 


[/COLOR]or you could go for this : Gskill Ripjaws Series 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM [*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_16_34&products_id=4447 ] this should be about 7~7.5k in nehru place
all these ram's are performance ram with heatspreaders or heatsinks


----------



## asingh (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> @asigh
> NoasArcAngel is right.. I don't need 1TB and plus.. in the "Not-to buy hardware list" it says *1TB HDDs crash rate is high*. But the main factor is, I don't need more than 500GB (I'm using 80GB HDD right now, have only reached the limit..maybe once? Otherwise I'm always below the 40GB used mark.)
> Hmmm.. will 5670 really be THAT bad? What do you suggest? Obviously don't push me upto double that price but within that range..



Most of the world is moving to 1TB platters. Understandable that your requirement is for 500GB. Sure get it. But do not base your logic on myths -- since they have no substance.

You system is fine, the HD5750 will be the weak link. They day you move to full HD, forget playing on this GPU. But you can easily replace it down the line. Since your budget is constrained, try it out with the HD5750, and later you can pawn it, and get a better card. Just remember any ATI board with a HDx7xx in it, is mid level. So do not expect wonders, when you dial up the eye-candy.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

duhh asigh this card is pretty powerful google some benchmark results.... and then say anything it clearly beats the GTX 260 and GTS 250 ...... by 5%+ margin in many games and the card costs more than this


----------



## asingh (Mar 16, 2010)

^^
First of all, please reply to my posts with some decency. I am not your Twitter or Facebook/chat client buddy here. Thanks.

As per guru3d: at 1920 x 1200. (The 1 GB version of HD5750)

FarCry : 28
COD:MW : 39
Warhead : 22
Mass Effect : 54
Fallout 3 : 43

Yes, at lower resolutions, it will deliver the goodies, but on HD+ resolutions, or close to it, it will start to falter. And in the same review, over *here*, you can read how well it fairs to the GTX 260. Remember, when setting up a gaming, rig the GPU should be the strongest of the lot. The CPU can be easily OC'ed, with the GPU you are more restricted. You get what you pay for. Keep it strong and beefy. HD5750, is a budget card for sure, but in gaming scenarios I would keep the GPU high end, and compromise on rest. (Not PSU of course).


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

@NoasArcAngel
Thanks man.. I needed that. Will check those three RAMs, and I'll try to find both 512MB and 1GB and compare them atleast once before picking one.

@asigh
It's kind of obvious everyone would get 1TB as the price it's available at nowadays is very affordable.. But see, trend is important, but what matters more is my requirement really.
And logic and myth have no connection whatsoever, IMO. I was under the impression that, a stickied thread in such a forum wouldn't be based on myths, but on facts of recurring mishaps (statistics).
About HD5750, well, it's what I can afford at this time. Maybe afterwards in the future I'll have a higher budget (and requirement) for the GPU, then I'll spend more on it for sure. 
And that HDx7xx pattern makes sense.. I didn't notice. 
Even the HD4000 series, HD48xx series were the top end. Ahhh.. the relief I get after seeing some logical normal pattern.. damn I have to read up more on this ATI stuff. Don't mind my limited knowledge.. I've just had a week of reviewing..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

@asigh here are the benchmarks... also i dont think you are my twitter or some buddy ...

stalker : clear sky *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446-6.html

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

crysis : *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446-7.html

far cry 2 : *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446-8.html

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

left 4 dead  : *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446-9.html

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

world in conflict : *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446-10.html

HAWX : *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446-11.html

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

dude rofl.... you cant run a dual crossfire 5890 cards with a p4 processor @ 10ghz ? Can you


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

Now now kids.. Don't you be starting a flame war in my thread.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

man i am not starting a flame war.... this guy is just posting like that ....:grr:  waise he does not know  how much the performance of a gpu depends on the cpu...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> Now now kids.. Don't you be starting a flame war in my thread.



lol
i was thinking the same way
anyways
just forget about the graphic card for a moment
u said u have 3k more to spend
then listen
if asus mobo is over 6.5 k then leave it
go for either bio* or msi
 and u'll still have around 10-11k in ur pocket
so i'll recommend u to go for hd 5770(1gb)
it's much future proof
NOTE:consider this suggestion only if u have 4gb ram already in the slot


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

nahh if he goes for 2gb ram then he has 3k left so i suggested the good performance ram.... 1600mhz

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------




armon300 said:


> I'm in need of a new rig in the *budget of 40k*. I'll be using it mainly for *surfing, movie/music downloads, some gaming once in a while and it has to be future-proofed for at least 2-3 years.* I have it to get it by *March end from Nehru Place*. I'm also going to give a try at *overclocking.. but it'd be my first and it won't be serious OC*
> 
> After a lot of reviewing and reading, have made up a final outline of the config, just need some confirmations that this is "ready-2-buy" now.
> 
> ...



this total comes to around 37k so he has 3k left... he can invest and get better ram for 6~7.5k or go for a better mobo and cabinet


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

@NoasArcAngel
Hahahaha.. I'm just messin with you. The debate is really good, but do keep it fruitful and not ruthless, you get me?

@piyush
Lol.. Yeah you're right.. I've been thinking SPU, Freq., Mem., Brand.. series... bagaaaahhh.. xDDD
I'll get on the mobo, have to figure it out right now. And for RAM, I'll probably go with one of the suggests in Noas' post. 
Stay tuned for my reply, please? xDDD


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

hehehe you mean keep it academical and not practical ?? 

also what about getting on the mobo ? hmm amd mobo's have a fast BUS and FSB so you should tell us really quick


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> @NoasArcAngel
> Hahahaha.. I'm just messin with you. The debate is really good, but do keep it fruitful and not ruthless, you get me?
> 
> @piyush
> ...



yeah ok....right
im here for 1-2hrs(i guess)


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

rofl i thought amd BUS was 4ghz? ?? omfg.... that long i need to study man @piyush can you send me a PM when he is done? i am so fcked.... tomorrow board exam... zzz sanskrit damn *aham pathami , tavam pm gachami *


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> rofl i thought amd BUS was 4ghz? ?? omfg.... that long i need to study man @piyush can you send me a PM when he is done? i am so fcked.... tomorrow board exam... zzz sanskrit damn *aham pathami , tavam pm gachami *


lol

ok i will
anyways why did u took sanskrit


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

dunno , but now i need to live with it


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> dunno , but now i need to live with it


ok 
go study
otherwise u'll be cursing all of us


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, the Asus AMD 785G M4A785TD-V EVO Motherboard is listed at *7452 INR*.
Biostar TA785G3 HD is around *3700 INR* as listed in the stickied prices thread.
And MSI 785G-E53 is at *5500 INR*.

RAMS:
G-Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL at 6500 INR.
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 at 7500 INR. 
Gskill Ripjaws Series 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM at about 7000 INR.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

hmm good get the ram you mentioned bottom most as it looks hawt in blue with copper heatspreader


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> Ok, the Asus AMD 785G M4A785TD-V EVO Motherboard is listed at *7452 INR*.
> Biostar TA785G3 HD is around *3700 INR* as listed in the stickied prices thread.
> And MSI 785G-E53 is at *5500 INR*.
> 
> ...


ok 
stick to msi mobo
now how much u have to spend(neglect gfx card)
and have u already included 4gb rams or not?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

looks like he hasn't

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

hmm i wont be cursing you the wrath of god is upon me ...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> looks like he hasn't
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------
> 
> hmm i wont be cursing you the wrath of god is upon me ...


yeah right
anways when did u assembled ur rig?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

my rig is about 2 weeks old .... why?


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, I have 9000 INR left if I take out the GPU and put in MSI Board with 4(2*2GB) 1333MHz Gskill DDR3 RAM which is around 5500 INR.
Looks like I'm not goona be able to get that 5770..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

how come... i thought everything fit in ....?


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think a Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k would be better than that Gskill RAM, cause I haven't seen it, it was just suggested some place else in another rig.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> my rig is about 2 weeks old .... why?


just curious

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




armon300 said:


> Ok, I have 9000 INR left if I take out the GPU and put in MSI Board with 4(2*2GB) 1333MHz Gskill DDR3 RAM which is around 5500 INR.
> Looks like I'm not goona be able to get that 5770..


awww..
dont worry
just a few changes and im sure we'll make it


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ahhh.. this must be getting a pain for you all.

CPU/Processor = AMD Athlon II X4 630
5100 INR

Hard Drive = Western Digital 500GB Caviar Blue
2350 INR

Monitor = BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor
6500 INR

Cabinet = Cooler Master Elite 310 at SMC + 2x120MM CM fans
2150 INR

Power Supply = Corsair VX450
3900 INR

Keyboard = Logitech/Microsoft
1000 INR

Optical Drive = Sony Optiarc / LG 22X SATA DVD-RW
1100 INR


Rest left out is GPU, Mobo and RAM.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

... dude dont make pre-assumptions search the components carefully before you buy because you ain't buying a new pc everyday

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

you have 18k left for mobo ram and gpu

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

go for biostar mobo .... 4k , get g-skill ram 6k and 8.5k for gpu ?

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

done ho to gaya re.... zzz yeaaaa 

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

one more thing i forgot to add... last time i checked g-skill was realy hard to come by in np... so go for corsair


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> Ahhh.. this must be getting a pain for you all.
> 
> CPU/Processor = AMD Athlon II X4 630
> 5100 INR
> ...



no 
not at all
so
u  can get 5770 and 4gb ram only if u switch to biostar
now the only problem is that i actually dont know much about bio*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

^ and you seemed to be pro


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

This is fun. In a way... xDDDDD

Anyways, I know Noas, I've reviewed every part, except RAM and Mobo. Those I just can't understand how to compare... 
And screw 5770.. I can't get it (priced at 9800 INR)..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

how to compare? go to the website.... open the specs man... rofl what so difficult ? after all you are L337


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ^ and you seemed to be pro


not that
i mean i have never heard any 1 buying bio* instead of msi/asus/gigabyte and saying"bio* mast hai yaar"


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

arre han yaar magar what to do ye india hai jugaad karna padta hai


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> This is fun. In a way... xDDDDD
> 
> Anyways, I know Noas, I've reviewed every part, except RAM and Mobo. Those I just can't understand how to compare...
> And screw 5770.. I can't get it (priced at 9800 INR)..


hey dont get mad
let me give u a unique suggestion
forget 4 gb ram
get 3gb instead
and then u can make it
and in future u can buy more if u need
but im suggesting 5770 bcoz its the real deal nowadays in 10k budget


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

yea rofl seriously damn the 4GB of ram and get 2GB it is more than enough @ 1600mhz ... get that and be happy then you can get everything  have best of both worlds


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> yea rofl seriously damn the 4GB of ram and get 2GB it is more than enough @ 1600mhz ... get that and be happy then you can get everything  have best of both worlds


yeah rite
i dunno why ppl keep suggesting :
get 4 gb ddr3 gskill/xms dominator....bla bla bla


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

oh... that's because of heatsinks and overclocking ability with sexy designs

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

even i use xms3....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

what hpnd armon?
reply quick man
i'll b logging out soon


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

You know what.. Sometimes.. You just have to happy with what you have. 

I'll stick to original build, and make sure I'll get a good RAM. Later on, I'll get a GPU that's gonna blow the pants off ALL available GPUs at that time. 

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------

OR

get the HD5770 and MSI board, and get the 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 Kingston ram. And then I just won't OC. 
All depends on the price and availability in NP.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> You know what.. Sometimes.. You just have to happy with what you have.
> 
> I'll stick to original build, and make sure I'll get a good RAM. Later on, I'll get a GPU that's gonna blow the pants off ALL available GPUs at that time.
> 
> ...


yeah
that's more like it
go for the 2nd option


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

CPU/Processor = AMD Athlon II X4 630

Hard Drive = Western Digital 500GB Caviar Blue

Monitor = BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor

Cabinet = Cooler Master Elite 310 at SMC + 2x120MM CM fans

Power Supply = Corsair VX450

Keyboard = Logitech/Microsoft

Optical Drive = Sony Optiarc / LG 22X SATA DVD-RW

And for Mobo, GPU and RAM, 2 combinations:

Biostar TA785G3 HD
Sapphire HD5750 DDR5 1GB
Gskill/Corsair 4GB(2*2) DDR3 1600MHz RAM

OR

W/O OCing

MSI 785G-E53
Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5
Kingston 4GB(2*2) 1333MHz DDR3 RAM


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> CPU/Processor = AMD Athlon II X4 630
> 
> Hard Drive = Western Digital 500GB Caviar Blue
> 
> ...


this one

MSI 785G-E53
Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5
Kingston 4GB(2*2) 1333MHz DDR3 RAM

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------

anyways 
apart from ur rig if  u wanna read a cool article on "Basic guide for mobo selection"
then fly here
Best Of Tom’s Hardware: Beginner’s Guide To Motherboard Selection


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

Will give it a read, thanks man. Good luck on Sanskrit tomorrow, I opted for German, and it's damn easy.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> Will give it a read, thanks man. Good luck on Sanskrit tomorrow, I opted for German, and it's damn easy.


well 
sanskrit paper was of noas's
i'm pursuing btech in comp science man
lol


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

....My bad...
Yeah well, thanks for all your help.


----------



## asingh (Mar 16, 2010)

*
This is my last post on this thread.*



NoasArcAngel said:


> @asigh here are the benchmarks... also i dont think you are my twitter or some buddy ...
> dude rofl.... you cant run a dual crossfire 5890 cards with a p4 processor @ 10ghz ? Can you



Thanks for sharing those benchmarks. If you had looked at the numbers you would have realized what they speak. On the lowest possible resolution, with all affects turned off, you are getting useless FPS rates. Those are not playable. Ok, a RPG or Action adventure would be fine, but never a FPS. And when did I say, HD5890 can be run on a P4 @ 10 Ghz. 



armon300 said:


> @asigh
> It's kind of obvious everyone would get 1TB as the price it's available at nowadays is very affordable.. But see, trend is important, but what matters more is my requirement really.
> And logic and myth have no connection whatsoever, IMO. I was under the impression that, a stickied thread in such a forum wouldn't be based on myths, but on facts of recurring mishaps (statistics).
> About HD5750, well, it's what I can afford at this time. Maybe afterwards in the future I'll have a higher budget (and requirement) for the GPU, then I'll spend more on it for sure.
> ...


Good that you are narrowing down to your system. Do not whine, when you try to play games and that GPU will not deliver. The numbers speak. 




NoasArcAngel said:


> man i am not starting a flame war.... this guy is just posting like that ....:grr:  waise he does not know  how much the performance of a gpu depends on the cpu...



Yes, I do not know how much a performance of a GPU is dependent on a CPU. I hate to say this, but the number of posts you have here, I have advised more people than that on system builds from scratch, and they are just dandy and happy. If you have doubt, do a pattern search here on the GPU thread with my name, and you can see the 'level' of knowledge I possess. If not more, it does equal your knowledge pertaining to the same. So keep your juvenile comments to your self. Also if in doubt, see my signature, and it speaks enough.

*For the record:*
Happy purchasing. Will be waiting here, when people come back with complaints and whine, that they are not getting performance. Please help.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

dude you are gawd for all i care.... also i think 60 fps is not useless? is it ??

also what i mean by that statement was that you were trying to say that you need to compromise on other components and the most important thing in a pc would be the gpu....  

also duh... *if you can suggest a better config to him which suits his needs and budget be my guest *

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

[/COLOR]rofl i was looking at his signature..... HD 4890 Xfire??? rofl WTF is that ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2010)

@amron300, HD5670 or HD5750 is good for casual gaming. try serious gaming & all the fun wil vanish sooner than you expect. 



> Good that you are narrowing down to your system. Do not whine, when you try to play games and that GPU will not deliver. The numbers speak.



i think he safe in 20". low resolution, mid details & game should run smoothly.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

dude just check the benchmarks... the card is capable of 30fps + so that shouldn't be a problem i hope ?

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

@ Full HD resolutions


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> dude just check the benchmarks... the card is capable of 30fps + so that shouldn't be a problem i hope ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------
> 
> @ Full HD resolutions



yah. so almost all games will run smooth, but what asigh was telling is down the line, new games coming out. they will need even more power. so if OP sticks to casual gaming than this card will last for long time. if hardcore, he'll get nothing but appointment. & at first post OP mentioned "gaming once in a while" which i think is "causal". so he can use card for few years.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

according to this : 5750 for 8.1k ? 

 " Thanks guys for all your help 
I finnaly bought the ATI Readon 5750 (MSI) for Rs.8150 from lamington. "

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1211564#post1211564

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------

yea even that's why i am trying to tell him ...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> yea even that's why i am trying to tell him ...



he got it wrongly, i think.


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

@Noas
8.1k for 5750... Hmm.. It's listed here as 8400 INR. That much is acceptable difference I guess.

@Sam.Shab
Yep.. I'm a casual gamer.. Don't need anything too high but obviously don't want anything too low. Mid-end is fine for me for now..

Read my 1st post once again.. I'm still kind of confused whether to spend more on the RAM+MOBO or the GPU.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> @Noas
> 8.1k for 5750... Hmm.. It's listed here as 8400 INR. That much is acceptable difference I guess.
> 
> @Sam.Shab
> ...



hey
i thot u finalized ur rig!!
well.....
since u r a casual gamer  them go for RAM+MOBO combination
after that if ur gpu budget is around 8k then buy gts250/hd4850/hd5750


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hey
> i thot u finalized ur rig!!
> well.....
> since u r a casual gamer  them go for RAM+MOBO combination
> after that if ur gpu budget is around 8k then buy gts250/hd4850/hd5750



See.. I can't finalize it because some or the other person comes up with another  contradiction/bashing up my config.
And this is a 1-time investment for me till 2-3 years in the future.. so that's why I need to make sure I get the right stuff. But within my budget.

And see.. now even you've changed your opinion to the RAM+Mobo whereas earlier you were saying to get the second option of putting more in the GPU... xDDDD


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

armon300 said:


> See.. I can't finalize it because some or the other person comes up with another  contradiction/bashing up my config.
> And this is a 1-time investment for me till 2-3 years in the future.. so that's why I need to make sure I get the right stuff. But within my budget.
> 
> And see.. now even you've changed your opinion to the RAM+Mobo whereas earlier you were saying to get the second option of putting more in the GPU... xDDDD


oops ..
sorry bro
actually i forgot that u arnt going to play games seriously
and i totally agree with ya
even i will go in the same phase around diwali when i'll be upgrading my rig
sorry again
follow my last post that mentioned RAM+MOBO combo and 8k graphic cards


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah.. that's it.. I'll check up on a few more things and will get back here.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> HD 4890 Xfire??? rofl WTF is that ?



its CrossFire. 2 ATI cards in parallel. u not know about it?



armon300 said:


> See.. I can't finalize it because some or the other person comes up with another  contradiction/bashing up my config.
> And this is a 1-time investment for me till 2-3 years in the future.. so that's why I need to make sure I get the right stuff. But within my budget.
> 
> And see.. now even you've changed your opinion to the RAM+Mobo whereas earlier you were saying to get the second option of putting more in the GPU... xDDDD



thats the work of forum members. argue so other get the best possible config (also best possible headache of one's life  ). so heres what i think, 

HD5670 or HD 4830 ---> 20" gaming.
HD 4850, HD 5750 or GTS 250 ---> 22" gaming.

so i think you may get a 22" monitor if you getting HD5750. but thing is after 2yrs only you "may" need to even sacrifice your casual gaming. cause of demand of graphics power in new games. but HD5750 + 20" wil last more. also the new Juniper GPU's (HD57**) can be OC quite a bit provided the graphics card comes with good cooler, not stock AMD design. so, future not looks too bad for your rig. go ahead.

& for mobo, get Biostar TA785G3 HD. stay away from Biostar TA785G3+ or MSI 785GM E51. they not support 140W proccy, means your upgrade path is closed. ram you may get value ram. no problem at all. anyway to OC you must lower the speed or use the divider or somethings............ its in the bios. so use saved money in getting HD5770 instead. or just save it


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 16, 2010)

Been going through the thread. Lots of good advice in them. Debating between components is fine but lets try to not get uptight about it folks . I'm doing some minor edits to the  thread which does not pertain to anything technical which is regarding the posters requirements.

Also my 2 cents. Each person values his criteria for building a system in a different way hence you'll see a bit of conflicting opinion. Pick whatever fits your scenario right. If you plan on hardcore gaming or looking forward to go full HD or whatever Id be very picky on whatever GPU you choose. Also refer the article about Mismatching your GPU along with your Display which is a must read. I think one of the Mags carried an article about it which was kind of enlightening. (Picking an Optimal Display for whatever GPU you choose).  

Cheers.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

yea.... okay anyways i saw what edits you did... removing that post was a good idea.... was in a very bad mood that time.... think should have done better if i tried to explain to him... thanks anyways 

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

@armon thanks i need all the luck in the world for a good score tomorrow...


----------



## armon300 (Mar 16, 2010)

@FilledVoid
Ahh.. thanks.. I was about to tell the concerned posters to do it themselves, but then thought it would cause even more tension. Will read up on that article as soon as I find it.

@NoasArcAngel
It'll be easy dude, don't sweat it. 

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------

FINALLY, the rig is decided. So here's what I've chosen, any final suggestions/hints/tips/bashing/critiques about it, please post now, or forever hold your peace. 

Motherboard = *Biostar TA785G3 HD (3650 INR)*

CPU/Processor = *AMD Athlon II X4 630 (5100 INR)*

Hard Drive = *Western Digital 500GB Caviar Blue (2350 INR)*

Monitor = *BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor (6300 INR)*

Cabinet = *Cooler Master Elite 310 + 2x120MM CM fans (1550 + 300x2 = 2150 INR)*

Power Supply = *Corsair VX450 (3800 INR)*

Keyboard = *Logitech/Microsoft (700 INR)*

Optical Drive = *Sony Optiarc*   --=OR=--   *LG 22X SATA DVD-RW (1100 INR)*

OS = *Windows 7 64Bit (100 INR)*

Cooling = *Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (1300 INR)*

Memory/RAM = *Kingston 4GB(2*2) 1333MHz DDR3 (4400 INR)*

Graphic Card/GPU = *ATI Radeon Sapphire HD5770 1GB (9800 INR)*   --=OR=-- (if squeezed by budget)  *ATI Radeon Sapphire HD5750 1GB (8200 INR)*

UPS = *APC 650VA (Won't add this to my budget)*


----------



## cosmos (Mar 17, 2010)

Whoa..Lot of discussions on this rig...

Nywaz nice final config dude..Go for it..

One of my friends got the CM Elite 310 for 2k just 2 weeks back here in Bangalore( he went for the side transparent panel one). So u can try to grab that if you like.

Nywaz i dnt think i can add or remove nything from thar rig as it looks great in that budget..Letz c wat others here have to shout about it.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2010)

@amron300, where u found Biostar TA785G3 HD for below 4k? it costs 4.3k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2010)

armon300 said:


> @FilledVoid
> Ahh.. thanks.. I was about to tell the concerned posters to do it themselves, but then thought it would cause even more tension. Will read up on that article as soon as I find it.
> 
> @NoasArcAngel
> ...


looks ok
now the only thing left is ...
bargaining with the dealer..
gud luk


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 17, 2010)

wow finally exam over... was a breeze .. also nice config @armon300 also best of luck bargaining with smc dealer.... my frnds total was coming to 20,010 so he gave him ruppess 10 of... 

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

get the tx2 cooler master cpu cooler the tx3 has a heavy bracket... it could bend down it is quite heavy unless you plan to put your cpu case horizontally


----------



## armon300 (Mar 17, 2010)

@cosmos
Thanks man, and yeah, didn't leave any stone unturned. 

@Sam.Shab
I quoted these prices from the "Latest Prices!!!" thread. Haven't gone to the market yet. 

@piyush
Yeah, thanks!

@NoasArcAngel
Yeah, even my friends thought the paper was easy. 
I'm still dicey about the cooler, because reading from other places, they only start getting a cooler when pure OC + beastly CPU/GPU is involved. So, I'm only going to get it if I get a Gskill/Corsair RAM + the HD5770. 


Still a few more days till I get a chance to go buy it, Dad's busy this week.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2010)

armon300 said:


> @Sam.Shab
> I quoted these prices from the "Latest Prices!!!" thread. Haven't gone to the market yet.



its for the Biostar TA785G3. G3 HD is totally different. looks, performance & the compatibility. G3 is cheapest 785G board available.



> I'm still dicey about the cooler, because reading from other places, they only start getting a cooler when pure OC + beastly CPU/GPU is involved. So, I'm only going to get it if I get a Gskill/Corsair RAM + the HD5770.



you won't need a cooler if you wish OC X4 630 to say 3.2Ghz or below. the stock cooler good enough. if you follow AnandTech or Tom's Hardware you'll know 2 things, the die of the Athlon series very very small. so they never heats up that you need to get a OEM HSF. Anand even OC the 620/630 past 3.2Ghz on stock cooler at stock voltage. but OC'ing a phenom, even the X2's,one is seriously advised to get a good cooler if he not wants a dead proccy.

for your proccy i will never recommend get a aftermarket cooler until & unless you into serious OC. i mean 3.4Ghz & also incrementation of voltage, which wil really heat up any X4 6*0 proccy badly. but do get performance rams from Corsair. will ease your OC.

lets see what others say on the cooler stuff.


----------



## armon300 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its for the Biostar TA785G3. G3 HD is totally different. looks, performance & the compatibility. G3 is cheapest 785G board available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh.. I knew it. I kept getting confused about the price, very similar names everywhere. Ok ok.. thanks for pointing it out.

I'm following both, plus TDF/TEF, it's the common scenario that even with AMD proccy (@NoasArcAngel), they only suggest cooling with serious/pure OC. 
Hmm.. so does that mean Kingston RAM @4400 INR is a value ram?


----------



## armon300 (Mar 18, 2010)

New query: To make the PC Wifi enabled.. will I need a separate WAN adapter/card?
And the shop owners also provide assembly service there itself but I'm thinking they wouldn't do it very efficiently(cable managing etc.) due to the rush of demanding customers. 
I have no problem doing it at home myself (it'd be a GREAT thing to try-out) but my exams are going on for a while and won't be able to give too much time towards it.

PS: I'm still open to recommendations of possible changes to the config, since the "buying day" is still a couple of days later.. Thanks.


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 18, 2010)

ok my friends budget it same. She is a casual gamer so i feel 5750 will suffice.She does not need an OS but would like a5.1 speaker. Its ok if the budget goes to 4.2k or 4.3k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2010)

armon300 said:


> New query: To make the PC Wifi enabled.. will I need a separate WAN adapter/card?
> And the shop owners also provide assembly service there itself but I'm thinking they wouldn't do it very efficiently(cable managing etc.) due to the rush of demanding customers.
> I have no problem doing it at home myself (it'd be a GREAT thing to try-out) but my exams are going on for a while and won't be able to give too much time towards it.
> 
> PS: I'm still open to recommendations of possible changes to the config, since the "buying day" is still a couple of days later.. Thanks.



have u done any assembling b4?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 19, 2010)

Assembling a pc is child's play , however if you have any problems you can always use google 

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------

yea since your mobo does not have inbuilt wi-fi support you would need a wi-fi adapter to make your pc wi-fi enabled


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Assembling a pc is child's play , however if you have any problems you can always use google
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------
> 
> yea since your mobo does not have inbuilt wi-fi support you would need a wi-fi adapter to make your pc wi-fi enabled



ya it is
but still it can be mind-boggling sometimes


----------



## armon300 (Mar 19, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> have u done any assembling b4?


Nope, that's why I said it'd be great to try it out.
And I've already bookmarked enough guides/tutorials for it, so I'm sure it's easy. I'm just asking.. would it be better if I let the assembler at the shop do it?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2010)

armon300 said:


> Nope, that's why I said it'd be great to try it out.
> And I've already bookmarked enough guides/tutorials for it, so I'm sure it's easy. I'm just asking.. would it be better if I let the assembler at the shop do it?


if u wanna experience the fun of assembling then do it on ur own
just make sure to get some handy tips and "WHAT NOT TO DO WHILE ASSEMBLING" guide from the assembler


----------

